# Wing Chun & Jeet Kune Do



## KPM (Jan 7, 2017)

Good interview with Guru Inosanto about the relationship between Wing Chun and JKD:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice. Seen this, but always good to watch again.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 9, 2017)

Of course. He is always enjoyable to watch and hear.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2017)

Great Video, love listening to Guru Dan, a whole lot of knowledge and skill there.

The gentleman I trained JKD with (all too briefly) felt the same way, that Wing Chun was a good base for JKD. It is also why he required people to start with Jun Fan, which was very much like Wing Chun, just a lot faster and more aggressive. When I started there, I was doing some heavy bag work and much to my surprise he said "You've done some Wing Chun, good base for JKD"

I have to tell you, if I were a younger man and/or less beat up, I would dive right into JKD, and since there is a group just up the street from where I live, it is always tempting me.

Now if I could only figure out why do I have this sudden urge to watch Ip Man 1 again?


----------



## KPM (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't let age hold you back!


----------

